# Major University demands students reject science, perpetuate lies



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2018)

Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.

Calling someone by wrong pronoun might get you fired or expelled, college’s gender policy draft says


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 17, 2018)

Maybe they should require these gender confused assholes to have their preferred gender and associated pronouns tattooed across their forehead to avoid conflict.


.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Maybe they should require these gender confused assholes to have their preferred gender and associated pronouns tattooed across their forehead to avoid conflict.


I know the left is dumb on a level that mankind can’t even begin to comprehend yet - but even by those standards this is a special kind of stupid.
*
President Trump* was the ultimate rejection of left-wing lunacy. How the University of Minnesota didn’t figure out that the American people are done tolerating the rejection of science and the indulgence of fantasy is truly incredible. Talk about “tone deaf”.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 17, 2018)

P@triot said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they should require these gender confused assholes to have their preferred gender and associated pronouns tattooed across their forehead to avoid conflict.
> ...




With it being a public school, hopefully the State legislature will step in and tell them to cut that shit out. It's time the regressives get bitch slapped big time.


.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 17, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.
> 
> Calling someone by wrong pronoun might get you fired or expelled, college’s gender policy draft says



What scientific fact are you referring to?


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 17, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.
> ...




Reading problems? Have an adult explain it to ya.


.


----------



## Confounding (Jul 17, 2018)

Yeah, the gender stuff is getting stupid. The right denies science too, though. Anybody feel like having a conversation about evolution? Any Republicans here think the Earth is 6,000 years old? Noah's Arc?


----------



## night_son (Jul 17, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.
> 
> Calling someone by wrong pronoun might get you fired or expelled, college’s gender policy draft says



And your average liberal intellectual will actually dare to argue from 'higher' moral ground against our President. This denial of human fact is of course sponsored by the radical Left cultural revolution.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.
> ...


Read the 5 words directly after “scientific fact”.


> scientific fact *of a person's actual gender*


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Thank you! I didn’t want to say it....


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 17, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Yeah, the gender stuff is getting stupid. The right denies science too, though. Anybody feel like having a conversation about evolution? Any Republicans here think the Earth is 6,000 years old? Noah's Arc?


I bet you won't find as many Republicans who think the world is only 6000 years old as Democrats who think there is more than 2 genders.


----------



## Confounding (Jul 17, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the gender stuff is getting stupid. The right denies science too, though. Anybody feel like having a conversation about evolution? Any Republicans here think the Earth is 6,000 years old? Noah's Arc?
> ...



That may be true.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 17, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Maybe they should require these gender confused assholes to have their preferred gender and associated pronouns tattooed across their forehead to avoid conflict.
> 
> 
> .


/——/ They would need washable sharpies instead of tattoos since their genders change at a moments notice.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 17, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they should require these gender confused assholes to have their preferred gender and associated pronouns tattooed across their forehead to avoid conflict.
> ...




So gender is not only changeable, it's also situational, who knew? Sounds like crap to me.


.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 17, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.
> 
> Calling someone by wrong pronoun might get you fired or expelled, college’s gender policy draft says


You pussies need to quit yer whining.  The point is to prevent someone from deliberately and continuously  calling a person something that offends them, not to fire people for making a mistake.  It's no more out of the ordinary than rules against racial epithets.  Now out on your big girl panties and deal with it.


----------



## night_son (Jul 17, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Their word of the decade is* dehumanize*, apparently. I want to identify as a Crow and petition doctors to graft some wings onto my ears. Squawk!


----------



## night_son (Jul 17, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.
> ...



To hell with what offends them.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> The point is to prevent someone from deliberately and continuously  calling a person *something that offends them*


Sorry...my 1st Amendment right to accurately refer to you as “she” trumps your butthurt little feelings. Idiot.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> The point is to prevent someone from deliberately and continuously  calling a person something that offends them


Only a left-wing statist tool like yourself would be more concerned with the _feelings_ of a fellow mentally ill tool than *scientific* *fact* and *reality*. Idiot.


----------



## Confounding (Jul 17, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.
> ...



Yeah, but what about when some snowflakey little punk starts getting pushy with a professor over it to the point the professor is simply tired of dealing with his/her/its nonsense? Also, expelling other students? Maybe they should just ban use of gender pronouns all together.


----------



## Confounding (Jul 17, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > The point is to prevent someone from deliberately and continuously  calling a person *something that offends them*
> ...



Apparently not if you want to stay in college.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Don’t give her that idea! She’ll take that and run with it. Statists are always looking for new ways to eliminate speech and facts.


----------



## Confounding (Jul 17, 2018)

P@triot said:


> *scientific* *fact* and *reality*.



I want the Periodic Table to be altered to my liking because the current version hurts my feelings.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 17, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.
> ...




No one has a right not to be offended, snowflakes need to learn the old sticks and stones adage. It will make life much easier for them.


.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 17, 2018)

night_son said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...




No need to petition a doctor, according to the weirdos you have a right to demand your insurance pay for it.


.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 17, 2018)

night_son said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


To hell with what offends you.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2018)

Confounding said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > *scientific* *fact* and *reality*.
> ...


----------



## night_son (Jul 17, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Looks like I am making a run on bird food. Squawk!


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > To hell with what offends them.
> ...


To hell with _you_, ignorant statist.


----------



## Confounding (Jul 17, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



That comparison doesn't work because one of you is trying to restrict fair and true speech while the other is not.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 17, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > The point is to prevent someone from deliberately and continuously  calling a person *something that offends them*
> ...


Lol, there are limits you know.  Ever heard of hate speech?  

I don't know what Trump's butthurt little feeling have to do with this though.

BTW ma'am, while I appreciate your consideration, I am and always have been a man.  Unlike you whiney little pussies who get bent outta shape at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Confounding (Jul 17, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Lol, there are limits you know.  Ever heard of hate speech?



Telling a boy he's not a girl is not hate speech no matter how much it hurts that boy's feelings.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 17, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > The point is to prevent someone from deliberately and continuously  calling a person something that offends them
> ...


I bet you are a climate denier aren't you.  And you probably want creationism taught in schools too.

The irony involved in a tRumpanzee rwnj accusing someone else of denying "science" probably escapes you though.


----------



## night_son (Jul 17, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Aha! The Left wants to tell us what are the limits of free speech.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jul 17, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Maybe they should require these gender confused assholes to have their preferred gender and associated pronouns tattooed across their forehead to avoid conflict.
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 17, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


People are able to think for themselves you know.  Effort will be made to limit abuse of the rule.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Yes, I have heard of “hate speech”. And it is 100% *legal*, you dumb dimwit. 

(Just ask the Nazi’s in Skokie, Illinois )


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> I am and always have been a man.


You may want to believe your a transgendered, confused “man” but you are in fact, a woman (through and through).


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 17, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Maybe they should require these gender confused assholes to have their preferred gender and associated pronouns tattooed across their forehead to avoid conflict.
> 
> 
> .




anyone claiming to be anything other a  male or female 

should have "has serious mental issues" tattooed on their foreheads


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> People are able to think for themselves you know.  *Effort will be made to limit abuse* of the rule.


Really? Says who? Do you sit on the board at the University of Minnesota?

I love how lefties just make shit up!


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 17, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


So how about I follow you around the forum and call you by.the wrong pronoun for a few weeks or months?


----------



## night_son (Jul 17, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Yeah, we're not supposed to yell out, "Fire!" in a crowded space. So don't_ go Flaming_ all over public spaces either. Keep it on the down low, you know?


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> So how about I follow you around the forum and call you by.the *wrong* pronoun for a few weeks or months?


And therein lies the problem, you ignorant tool. It is *not* the “wrong pronoun” to call a man a man. It is *not* the “wrong pronoun” to call a woman a woman.

What your ignorant ass is advocating for is to actually deny science, reason, fact, and reality to actually use the *wrong* pronoun. Asshole.


----------



## Confounding (Jul 17, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



I don't know man. If somebody politely asked me to accommodate their pronoun preference I'd probably oblige them because I am a nice guy like that, but telling me an education professional could lose their job or a student could be expelled for not accommodating non-truth at a higher learning institution? Fuck that shit.


----------



## jillian (Jul 17, 2018)

night_son said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.
> ...


Yes how terrible that people are educated. Loons


----------



## night_son (Jul 17, 2018)

jillian said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Good thing you've arrived to illustrate life for the rest of us 'loons'.


----------



## JBond (Jul 17, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.
> 
> Calling someone by wrong pronoun might get you fired or expelled, college’s gender policy draft says


How about race? Say I feel like black female today and want to run a chapter of the NAACP? Maybe I feel like a native american and want a teaching gig and use how I feel to get it. These are valid choices on the left. 

Bunch of nut jobs.


----------



## Confounding (Jul 17, 2018)

jillian said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Boys are girls, girls are boys, up is down and down is up.

Education.

And if you've got a problem with it you're fucking fired.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2018)

night_son said:


> Yeah, we're not supposed to yell out, "Fire!" in a crowded space.


And even that, idiot progressives don’t understand. Go outside and scream “fire! fire!”. I guarantee nothing will happen to you.

The reason you can’t do that in a crowded theater is *not* because of some imagined limitation on your freedom of speech. It’s because you are on the private property of a  private owner and you agree to their terms. If you don’t like it, you don’t have to go. If you do go, you must obey their rules.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 17, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they should require these gender confused assholes to have their preferred gender and associated pronouns tattooed across their forehead to avoid conflict.
> ...




Yep.


.


----------



## jillian (Jul 17, 2018)

Confounding said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...


Why do you care what people call themselves. It’s none of your business


----------



## night_son (Jul 17, 2018)

jillian said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Adversely, I removed myself from Marx's ass decades ago.


----------



## Confounding (Jul 17, 2018)

jillian said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I don't. I care when you tell me you think a professor should be fired or a student should be expelled for not accommodating non-truth at fucking college of all places. For real?


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> anyone claiming to be anything other a  male or female should have "has serious mental issues" tattooed on their foreheads


Anyone claiming to be anything other than what they biologically are should receive serious mental health treatment. Not be indulged by mandates.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jul 17, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.
> ...


FFS...

As I watch teenagers...

The ones from the tolerant generation...

Heckle...

Insult...

Demean...

Laugh at...

Ridicule...

The aging Transexual waiting for a train in Silver Spring Maryland...

Where were you when he... or she... shed tears of humiliation and embarrassment.

Welcome to the real world...

Even in Progressive Maryland.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 17, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




Feel free, I do it to other idiots all the time, I figure if they can support changing genders, I have every right to make their gender situational as well.


.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2018)

Confounding said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you care what people call themselves. It’s none of your business
> ...


Bingo! Ding...Ding...Ding...Ding...Ding....winner, winner, chicken dinner! Ignorant statists like jillian can’t accept that we will *not* be forced to perpetuate a lie or deny reality.

You’re more than welcome to call yourself anything you want. But you *don’t* have the right to force us to follow suite. It speaks volumes that the left now feels the need to *force* people to tell lies (since they can’t convince people to believe their lies).


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 17, 2018)

jillian said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...




The word is "indoctrinated".


.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2018)

jillian said:


> Yes how terrible that people are educated.


That has literally been the mantra of the left since the beginning. 

The left needs an ignorant electorate and they know it. So that’s what they work to build.


----------



## night_son (Jul 17, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




The Radical Left has forced this kind of denial of scientific truth prior to every cultural takeover. Call them out; they redirect. It's a form of debate wherein Leftists assign psychological illness to the opposition's argument, thereby dismissing the argument without recognizing its validity.

The Authoritarian Personality - Wikipedia


----------



## night_son (Jul 17, 2018)

P@triot said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Yes how terrible that people are educated.
> ...



Want to better understand the 'enemy'?

Take a look at:

_ The Frankfurt School
 Analytical Marxism. 
Communicative Rationality
Moral Relativism
Antipositivism _
_Foucault's Discursive Regime_


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 17, 2018)

night_son said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...




We've been allowing them to frame the argument, NO MORE. Refuse to adopt their terminology, when you do they've already won.


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 17, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.
> ...




The one between your legs


.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 18, 2018)

jillian said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



It is when I'm REQUIRED by a college campus to OBLIGE their fantasies. That's the point.


----------



## jillian (Jul 18, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...


You are required to keep your bigotry in your own home and not Jim Crow others. 

Trumpkins are the whiniest people on the planet.


----------



## Confounding (Jul 18, 2018)

jillian said:


> You are required to keep your bigotry in your own home and not Jim Crow others.



How is it bigotry to take issue with people trying to control fair speech in an academic environment? It's not hate speech to not acknowledge a person's preferred gender pronoun when their preference is not aligned with reality. People don't get to choose their genders. It's gone to far when colleges are willing to fire and expel people over shit like this. It's not like I'm arguing for professors to be able to call black kids *******. This is different. The line has been crossed.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 18, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Maybe they should require these gender confused assholes to have their preferred gender and associated pronouns tattooed across their forehead to avoid conflict.
> 
> 
> .



Gender identities tend to be much less permanent than tattoos.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 18, 2018)

jillian said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



So now you're being honest. It WOULD affect me personally. And you ARE getting up in my business. .

Why didn't you just spout out what you believe in the 1st place? Embarrassed to show how bossy the nanny tribe really is?


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 18, 2018)

fncceo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they should require these gender confused assholes to have their preferred gender and associated pronouns tattooed across their forehead to avoid conflict.
> ...




If they want to get people fired, they better damn well be committed.


.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 18, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



It's not about commitment to cause .. it's about abuse of power to give the status quo a kick in the relative genitals.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 18, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.
> 
> Calling someone by wrong pronoun might get you fired or expelled, college’s gender policy draft says



Ideology - a system with a closed logic and without reality - always ends with a collapse. Right wing ideology as well as left wing ideology. The "reality show" in the white house is a good example for such an ideology, which is very very far from everything what's true and real. The collapse of the Trump nonsense system will come. This is inevitable. The sooner the better.

Oh by the way: The NRA seems to be a kind of institutionalized corruption. I guess it could also be a good idea to stop the terror and electoral manipulation of this organization. An organization for private sport shooters should not be so mighty. We don't live any longer in the middle ages  where citizens had to defend themselves on their own against their enemies and/or organized criminals. Today this job are doing policemen and soldiers.


----------



## denmark (Jul 18, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.


You got your science mixed up.
Along with that, you have your vocabulary mixed up.
Why are USA conservatives not more educated?

Yes, in biological science, the person is usually born male or female. In this case, the concern is in the social science sphere, where the gender self-identity may not match the bio state one is born with.

There is a difference between “sex” & “gender”.
SEX:
 Male or Female at birth w/ corresponding reproductive organs.
GENDER:
 “the state of being male or female (typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones).“


----------



## night_son (Jul 18, 2018)

denmark said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.
> ...



*Incorrect*

You derive this misconception from the work of Dr. John Money, and perhaps his most infamous patient, David Reimer. Reimer was born with ineffective male genitalia, a problem Money attempted to solve by having Reimer's parents raise him as a girl. Ultimately, Reimer while growing up continued to exhibit male behaviors despite Money and his parents' essentially applying the equivalent of aversion shock therapy, psychologically, to* make* him change into a girl. Failure. 

Further, what you are trying to do is to argue biological science using the humanities, with an academic nod toward clinical psychology to rope in some kind of scientific method to Money's* philosophy* that Sex and gender are independent. Fail again in the face of 100,000 plus years of biological human reproductive fact. You see, even though poor David Reimer's parents and witch Doctor tried to make him female, his biological MALE imperative continued to propel the behavior and instinct founded within his genetic makeup eons ago. 

Please stop spreading lies based on opinion and extremely misleading philosophy. Enough damage has been done to our young minds hence.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 18, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Maybe they should require these gender confused assholes to have their preferred gender and associated pronouns tattooed across their forehead to avoid conflict.
> 
> .



It exist only two genders: male and female. Nothing else - besides a problem of a chromosome aberration where the second part of the XX and XY chromosomes is not existing (X_). Normally such aberrations of other chromosomes are deadly - in this case the aberration is not a big problem. And there exist a lot of other problems in genetics, biology, psychology and social life. Tolerance in case of lots of manifestations of different sexual lifestyles is also not a big problem. What's not tolerable is for example child trafficking and some other things. Abortion is by the way a problem of the natural human rights, of unalienable human rights. This makes this heavy problem so difficult. Lots of abortions are okay, because they defend the life of the mother (without the mother a child is not able to come aborning) - but most abortions are exterminating a human being without any need to do so.

And I would say the USA should start to stop their war language about all and every theme. That's crazy. Economy is for example a problem of trust and not a problem of trade wars which can grow very fast to very extreme real wars.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 18, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Yeah, the gender stuff is getting stupid. The right denies science too, though. Anybody feel like having a conversation about evolution? Any Republicans here think the Earth is 6,000 years old? Noah's Arc?



This is a good example for one of the most stupid endless discussions in the USA which makes absolutely no sense. When the first time someone tried to find out how old the world is he used the bible for his calculations and found out the world is about 6000 years After some more approximations we know now it is 13.8 billion years old. I'm interested in the next step. And I don't understand why someone is not understanding what's written in the story of Noah's arch. Every child understands this story easily. But some people seem to leave the sphere of the human race and start suddenly not to understand what they were able to understand once. When did you help an animal to survive the last time in your life? Do it again - and perhaps you will understand Noah again, when he said to his wife: _"We are responsible for all life all around us!"_


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 18, 2018)

Confounding said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...



This is true. And this is exactly the problem of the USA. In this context: American companies make in Europe more money than European companies make money in the USA. Trump is one of the most ignorant windbags. He says what he says only on reason of manipulations. In the next 10 years he will earn a billion dollars with his politics - and the poor and middle class will have much more national debts, while the US-government will be without room for maneuver. Your people are enslaving themselves by binding with new debts (Tax politics of Trump) the future of their nation.


----------



## night_son (Jul 18, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the gender stuff is getting stupid. The right denies science too, though. Anybody feel like having a conversation about evolution? Any Republicans here think the Earth is 6,000 years old? Noah's Arc?
> ...



Yes, we as a united world of human beings are responsible for all life around us on this planet we share. However, more important, relevant and intimate responsibilities preclude imminent concern for global matters far out of our reach or personal power to affect. They are defense of and provision for family, and defense of community and nation. Above even these is defense of our young people; their bodies and minds--particularly from demented philosophies such as the one given treatment in this thread.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 18, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> …
> So gender is not only changeable, it's also situational, who knew? Sounds like crap to me.



This is crap. Totally idiotic. But it is also not important,  because you speak here about 2 or 3 people. And if you would know them you could live with their ideas. I heard by the way from a man who became a woman and was afterwards so unbelievable happy that she made suicide. Bitter.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 18, 2018)

P@triot said:


> I know the left is dumb on a level that mankind can’t even begin to comprehend yet - but even by those standards this is a special kind of stupid.
> *
> President Trump* was the ultimate rejection of left-wing lunacy. How the University of Minnesota didn’t figure out that the American people are done tolerating the rejection of science and the indulgence of fantasy is truly incredible. Talk about “tone deaf”.



The people said no to Putin's Puppet... 

Even Republicans are realizing what a mistake he is. 

But to the point, this is a non-issue the One Percent uses to distract stupid people.


----------



## night_son (Jul 18, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > I know the left is dumb on a level that mankind can’t even begin to comprehend yet - but even by those standards this is a special kind of stupid.
> ...



Incorrect. Coerced speech is an issue of vital importance to every last American. Questionable that one should speak so freely for the anti-American view.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 18, 2018)

night_son said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...



Let me say it this way. I made the experience the word "not" is an extremely dangerous word. "Not a piece of paper" is for example everything what is not a piece of paper. The planet Saturn for example is not a piece of paper. So what? Lots of things are very confusing when bad philosophers play strange games with the word "not". That's why the moon is made of green cheese for example. When I educated my children I thought seriously about whether I should educate them as Christians in a world full of egocentrics. Who loves his children likes the best for them independent from the own ideas. I decided to do so because of the sentence _"The values, which you keep, will hold you"_. I'm very happy about this decision.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 18, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



nope, just giving you idiots a little bit more rope


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 18, 2018)

night_son said:


> Incorrect. Coerced speech is an issue of vital importance to every last American. Questionable that one should speak so freely for the anti-American view.



This isn't an issue of "coerced speech"...  

this is an issue of employment terms. If you want to work for this university, then you have to be respectful of people's gender identity.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 18, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Gender is not a scientific term, let alone a scientific fact


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 18, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > The point is to prevent someone from deliberately and continuously  calling a person something that offends them
> ...



Gender is a literary term, not a scientific one.


----------



## night_son (Jul 18, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Incorrect. Coerced speech is an issue of vital importance to every last American. Questionable that one should speak so freely for the anti-American view.
> ...



This issue is an extension of Political Correctness, a cultural paradigm that while unlegislated or enforced by court decision, has in effect become the de facto law of the land. Professional codes of conduct notwithstanding, the university cannot force speech as a civilian institution. Further, if it does (terminate) the offender's employment, the nearest civil liberties organization should seize upon the opportunity to provide legal defense.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 18, 2018)

night_son said:


> This issue is an extension of Political Correctness, a cultural paradigm that while unlegislated or enforced by court decision, has in effect become the de facto law of the land. Professional codes of conduct notwithstanding, the university cannot force speech as a civilian institution. Further, if it does (terminate) the offender's employment, the nearest civil liberties organization should seize upon the opportunity to provide legal defense.



They'd be wasting their time...  

These issues have already been litigated, Employers can fire you for your conduct.


----------



## night_son (Jul 18, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > This issue is an extension of Political Correctness, a cultural paradigm that while unlegislated or enforced by court decision, has in effect become the de facto law of the land. Professional codes of conduct notwithstanding, the university cannot force speech as a civilian institution. Further, if it does (terminate) the offender's employment, the nearest civil liberties organization should seize upon the opportunity to provide legal defense.
> ...



Of course, they can. Also, at-will-employment. However, with tenured status the waters of rapid dismissal run murkier. The minutiae of the argument here, bound to snowball beyond the quadrangle, is the profession of the ones being coerced into using the pronouns; shapers of young minds. How many court decisions are we as a nation from hate speech laws that compel speech or limit it in the presence of certain identity groups? If you are at least a reasonable thinker who rejoices in his First Amendment protections, this issue ought to be found troubling and highly relevant to protecting all our freedoms.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 18, 2018)

night_son said:


> Of course, they can. Also, at-will-employment. However, with tenured status the waters of rapid dismissal run murkier. The minutiae of the argument here, bound to snowball beyond the quadrangle, is the profession of the ones being coerced into using the pronouns; shapers of young minds. How many court decisions are we as a nation from hate speech laws that compel speech or limit it in the presence of certain identity groups? If you are at least a reasonable thinker who rejoices in his First Amendment protections, this issue ought to be found troubling and highly relevant to protecting all our freedoms.



again, not going to get upset about the hysteria that you are trying to make. 

If this was about a tenured professor sexually harassing a female student or making racial comments to a minority student, we wouldn't be having this discussion.  It'd be a violation of conduct codes and that person would be gone.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 18, 2018)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the gender stuff is getting stupid. The right denies science too, though. Anybody feel like having a conversation about evolution? Any Republicans here think the Earth is 6,000 years old? Noah's Arc?
> ...


I'll take that bet.


----------



## night_son (Jul 18, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, they can. Also, at-will-employment. However, with tenured status the waters of rapid dismissal run murkier. The minutiae of the argument here, bound to snowball beyond the quadrangle, is the profession of the ones being coerced into using the pronouns; shapers of young minds. How many court decisions are we as a nation from hate speech laws that compel speech or limit it in the presence of certain identity groups? If you are at least a reasonable thinker who rejoices in his First Amendment protections, this issue ought to be found troubling and highly relevant to protecting all our freedoms.
> ...



Very well. But first, ask yourself why racial comments, or sexual harassment leapt to mind as coming from higher moral strata than this issue of violation of workspace conduct? Does any politicking belong in the work place? Or only the politicking relevant to your party's platform? Protect and punish them all, or none at all. That's what I say.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 18, 2018)

night_son said:


> Very well. But first, ask yourself why racial comments, or sexual harassment leapt to mind as coming from higher moral strata than this issue of violation of workspace conduct? Does any politicking belong in the work place? Or only the politicking relevant to your party's platform? Protect and punish them all, or none at all. That's what I say.



Um, no.  

Disrespecting trans people isn't "politics" any more than racism or harassment.... that's why the two are equivalent. 

look, they aren't going to fire someone because they accidentally called a trans person 'he'.  This is designed for those who harass and abuse trans people.  

Which I'm fine with, really.


----------



## night_son (Jul 18, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Very well. But first, ask yourself why racial comments, or sexual harassment leapt to mind as coming from higher moral strata than this issue of violation of workspace conduct? Does any politicking belong in the work place? Or only the politicking relevant to your party's platform? Protect and punish them all, or none at all. That's what I say.
> ...



And that's admirable of you, truly, to speak in defense of any fellow American. However, let us ask ourselves why it is permissible to allow sexual identity and preference expression as protected employee classification  at all in the workplace--an insertion of the most personal into the professional sphere, when for countless generations, professional codes of conduct ran in de facto cultural norm of excluding such distinctions? And rightly so. 

As a manager or a commander, it is understood by SOPs and codes of conduct, written and culture specific to the workplace, that I will view and address the subordinate employee or soldier as just that; a genderless, asexual, and vital component of my team. Of course, workplace terms of address such as Mr. or Mrs or Ms.. do distinguish gender, but do not imply sexual preference. No, coerced speech for non-existent "genders" violates your entire case for the workplace.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 18, 2018)

The illiberal Leftist authoritarians march on.

More on the way.


----------



## Seawytch (Jul 18, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...



Me too....because people don't think there are more than two genders. What they do believe is that gender is not determined at birth and can be changed.


----------



## Seawytch (Jul 18, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> The illiberal Leftist authoritarians march on.
> 
> More on the way.



So how would you propose to handle the situation, Mac? It's essentially workplace harassment is it not? What if there was someone who kept calling you Muck instead of Mac at work. You've asked him not to. The boss has told him not to but he won't stop. Does the boss have recourse to fire him?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 18, 2018)

Seawytch said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The illiberal Leftist authoritarians march on.
> ...


As with most things, it would depend upon the context.

If a bigoted bonehead (from any persuasion) is disruptive to a workplace, the employer certainly has the right to do what is necessary to remove the disruption.  That would generally include a warning, and then discipline, and then termination.

That would include me, if I were disruptive after having someone purposely calling me a name I didn't like.
.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 18, 2018)

Seawytch said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The illiberal Leftist authoritarians march on.
> ...



We should just use the pronoun "it" for everyone.   That would solve all our problems


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 18, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> We should just use the pronoun "it" for everyone.   That would solve all our problems


Shhh.  Don't laugh.
.


----------



## Seawytch (Jul 18, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Actually it would....then you wouldn't be treating them differently and that'd be okay. 

Easiest? Don't be a dick. If Bill is transitioning and wants to be called Bettina, do it. You might slip up, I do but it's never intentional. It's truly not difficult to call someone by their preferred pronoun.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 18, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...


Stop being a pussy and get over it you wimpy-assed fucking snowflake.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 18, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...


What?  No.   The rule is about insults and harassment.  Free speech is not an issue here.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 18, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


In general terms, yes it is.  When directed against a specific individual repeatedly it's an assault.

This stuff isn't that hard kid.


----------



## hazlnut (Jul 18, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.
> 
> Calling someone by wrong pronoun might get you fired or expelled, college’s gender policy draft says




Homophobes like you are usually the self-loathing variety.

You lust for same sex love, but must hate yourself because of how you were raised.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 18, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...


Did you even read my earlier post?


----------



## danielpalos (Jul 18, 2018)

P@triot said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they should require these gender confused assholes to have their preferred gender and associated pronouns tattooed across their forehead to avoid conflict.
> ...


more fake news from the right wing?  

How about running massive federal budget surpluses.


----------



## denmark (Jul 18, 2018)

night_son said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


What are you babbling about?
I do not know who John Money is and I don’t give crap about clinical psychology or psychiatry.
I was stating elementary FACTS in the sciences (biological and social) and definitions in your English language!

You gave a typical conservative response. If you don’t like the information, you call it “fake news” or “lies”.
Well then, *please state exactly where I lied in my previous post?*
Be careful, because I will pin your uneducated brain into your ass ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 18, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



  It depends on who's the last person in the bar at closing time.


----------



## night_son (Jul 18, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Wrong. Receiving insults is an inseparable part of coexistence. We deal with it and move on. No identity group is more deserving of extra rights or protections than another, except for our children. Forced or coerced or compelled speech, is not. What it is, is unconstitutional.


----------



## night_son (Jul 18, 2018)

denmark said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > denmark said:
> ...



All you're capable of pinning, care bear is tail to donkey, a euphemistic reference no less for a much deeper descent into the nonexistent substrata of your moral abyss. Money,_ is_ the founding father and source of the transgender philosophic movement--the messiah of your so-called stated above_ scientific_ gender/sex statements. However, you have failed in knowing from where the fallacies you utter derive. The mouthpiece you ape is an unknown to your basis for the knowledge you claim to possess.


----------



## denmark (Jul 18, 2018)

night_son said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...


Can you not respond to a SIMPLE question?
*Can you state exactly where I lied in my original post?*


----------



## night_son (Jul 18, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.
> ...



What you are doing here is called* transference*; transferring guilt for perceived wrong onto the individual who disagrees with you, and further, by means of a very shallow pejorative assault. What is needed, is taking personal responsibility for your own behaviors, accepting the consequences of those behaviors, and then realizing fault for those behaviors cannot be transferred to others who object to your lifestyle. No other person* has to* accept alternate lifestyles verbally, or publicly, just as you do not have to accept theirs. All we must do is coexist peaceably in society according to society's laws. You cannot force acceptance; doing so infringes upon the rights of others who do not agree with your particular beliefs. Ease down, so we all can live in peace, together.


----------



## night_son (Jul 18, 2018)

denmark said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > denmark said:
> ...



Parse better my last paragraph. Therein* lies* your answer.


----------



## denmark (Jul 18, 2018)

night_son said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...


Typical conservative deflection.
So, you cannot answer a SIMPLE question with a direct answer. Ok, nice try, but fail.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 18, 2018)

denmark said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > denmark said:
> ...



Gender is not a scientific term.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## night_son (Jul 18, 2018)

denmark said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > denmark said:
> ...



The Authoritarian Personality - Wikipedia


----------



## denmark (Jul 18, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...


Gender has a common definition.
Gender is used in the social sciences.


----------



## denmark (Jul 18, 2018)

night_son said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...


With lame responses like what you demonstrated, I suggest you don’t mess with me in the future. Haha!


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 18, 2018)

denmark said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > denmark said:
> ...



And that definition was never meant to replace “sex”.   

The fact people misuse the word does not make it scientific. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## denmark (Jul 18, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Did you read my original post in this thread?
Sex is biological. Gender is used in the social sciences as an identity concept, not necessarily corresponding to sex at birth.


----------



## night_son (Jul 18, 2018)

denmark said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > denmark said:
> ...



The method of argument recommended and described in_ The Authoritarian Personality,_  for use by the Left to win arguments by the equivalent of dismissing the opposition for pseudo-scientific fallacy, is the method you here and now employ, against the case I have presented. I am not "messing" with you, you are messing with yourself. Is "hug a tree" an improper recommendation when making such to a, well, ah, a bear who does that by nature? Like the mighty Panda, please_ eats, shoots and leaves_.


----------



## denmark (Jul 18, 2018)

night_son said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...


Why do you cite BS and try to relate it to my original post?
I simply cited two facts. That’s it.
Which fact do you deny?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 18, 2018)

denmark said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > denmark said:
> ...



Correct. Which means the OP was false, no scientific facts are being ignored. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## night_son (Jul 18, 2018)

denmark said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > denmark said:
> ...



At long last: realization, that, I have been challenging a mistakenly identified as carnassial marsupial without any teeth.


----------



## my2¢ (Jul 18, 2018)

Those folks in academia sure have far too much time on their hands.  But then look what I'm here doing now.  Oh well, fortunately it is only a draft and that computer science professor did well in being the devil's, no make that the "logical" advocate for some common sense.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 18, 2018)

fncceo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...




Screw'em, I ain't buying it.


.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 18, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...




Rope?


.


----------



## Reasonable (Jul 18, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.
> 
> Calling someone by wrong pronoun might get you fired or expelled, college’s gender policy draft says


Trump’s EPA not only rejects science but they’ve removed all the scientists and replaced them with fossil fuel CEO’S yet I don’t hear a peep out of you.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 18, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...




That's called desperation.


.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 18, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



    But it gives the crazy SJW's a choice,male or female it's all good to them.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 18, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Might be good to them, not normal people.


.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 18, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



You know, more rope to hang yourself.

Have your figured out yet gender is not a scientific term or concept?


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 18, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...




I figured out you're free to pretend what ever you want, how ever you're aren't free to force your pretense on me.


.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 18, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



I am not pretending anything,  I am just pointing out the facts, and the FACT is that gender is not a scientific term or concept.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 18, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...




It was for millions of years, sex and gender have always been interchangeable terms until you commies decided to rewrite the dictionary. 


.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 18, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



No, actually you are wrong, again.  

Gender was never a scientific term or idea.  

Gender is a literary term that only recently was substituted for the word "sex".  My guess is it was the prudish Conservatives that were offended by the word sex that pushed drove the switch.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 18, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.
> 
> Calling someone by wrong pronoun might get you fired or expelled, college’s gender policy draft says



That's a violation of the 1st Amendment.  Public universities should be prohibited from implementing any policy that restricts a student's freedom of speech.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 18, 2018)

night_son said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...


No, it's not "unconstitutional".  It's just like the rules against racial epethits.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 19, 2018)

denmark said:


> … Did you read my original post in this thread?
> Sex is biological. Gender is used in the social sciences as n identity concept, not necessarily corresponding to sex at birth.



Or with other words: A man is a man and a woman a woman. Both are able to be homosexual. A homosexual woman is sometimes able to become a heterosexual woman again. A homosexual man will always stay to be a homosexual man.

For our societies it is perhaps better to eliminate the male sex in total. In this case the very heavy amoral behavior will not happen to implant into a poor woman the genetical structure of two men and to replace her maternal mitochondrial DNA  with another one and to see in her only a kind of  bearing machine - indeed she is the mother of her child - and to force her directly or indirectly to have to sell her child (No woman would do so, if she would be a millionaire.).

What is your pseudo-knowledge, your ideology, and your "moral" really? "Tolerance" (insensibleness) for all forms of perversions? If someone says "Darwinism is wrong" - by thinking "Darwinism is morally wrong" - then this one is right. Darwinism and humanity will always  be a titanic problem. And lots of people who argue with correct facts in this context are often totally wrong, because they self-produce this facts. But a real mother will always miss her child - completely independent from any scientific question about DNA and also completely independent from spiritless laws made by technocrats, by machine-men.


----------



## PK1 (Jul 19, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> > … Did you read my original post in this thread?
> ...


It’s not that complicated.
Males & females are born with sexual organs for their half of future reproduction.
*Normally*, males develop sexual interest in females, and vice-versa. There are exceptions (10%?), e.g., homosexuals.

In social science, individual behavior within its population is often measured statistically across a “normal distribution”. There are extremes/exceptions to behavioral patterns.

You may be correct. Homosexual females are less likely to maintain their sexual “interest” to one sex/gender. Homosexual men are sometimes bisexual, but i understand they usually have a preference.

And of course, heterosexual men in prison can become bisexual to suit their sexual needs, etc.

I’m just being objective here.
As an ethical Libertarian, i say “live & let live” and be socially responsible.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 19, 2018)

PK1 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > denmark said:
> ...



Complicate? That's the most easy way. What is complicate here?



> Males & females are born with sexual organs for their half of future reproduction.
> *Normally*, males develop sexual interest in females, and vice-versa. There are exceptions (10%?), e.g., homosexuals.



10%? Nonsense.



> In social science,



Biology and psychology are from my point of view not social sciences. They are for me natural sciences.



> individual behavior within its population is often measured statistically across a “normal distribution”. There are extremes/exceptions to behavioral patterns.



What?



> You may be correct. Homosexual females are less likely to maintain their sexual “interest” to one sex/gender. Homosexual men are sometimes bisexual, but i understand they usually have a preference.



Why do you not say a heterosexual man is also sometimes bisexual?



> And of course, heterosexual men in prison can become bisexual to suit their sexual needs, etc.



Oh damn. If I say now what I think, then I will be in conflict with the taboos of the English speaking world. How to say it? … Shortest way: _"Anal sex simulates a woman"_, so anal sex is not an indicator for homosexuality - it is an indicator for a latent heterosexual behavior. A totally wrong form of sexuality. Extremely dangerous.



> I’m just being objective here.



In my eyes you are a member of the ideology "mainstream-genderism".



> As an ethical Libertarian, i say “live & let live” and be socially responsible.



"Live and let live" is the motto of my traditional conservative Christian country Bavaria. I remember now in this context:  A German infected once for example intentionally 50 whores in Thailand with aids. I thought they will execute him. Unfortunately they are a civilized nation. But okay - we also don't execute anyone on very good moral reasons. Nevertheless sometimes to agree with moral laws produces a bitter feeling too.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 19, 2018)

night_son said:


> And that's admirable of you, truly, to speak in defense of any fellow American. However, let us ask ourselves why it is permissible to allow sexual identity...



Okay, buddy, you are babbling.  I'm sorry you wasted your time writing all this crap out and that I wasted my time reading it.  

This university has set down gender Identity as a protected class. That's their prerogative.  Don't like it, get yourself elected to the board of regents and convince the other regents this is a bad idea. Then self-fund all the lawsuits that will follow when trans people are harassed by homophobes on campus.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 19, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> It was for millions of years, sex and gender have always been interchangeable terms until you commies decided to rewrite the dictionary.



Um, not really.  For millions of years, we didn't have words for gender. Language is a relatively recent invention.  

Heck, some languages like Japanese are gender neutral.  

Here's the thing, there have always been gay and trans people. It's just now we are understanding of it, rather than much of recorded history where the bible thumping morons oppressed people.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 19, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> ... rather than much of recorded history where the bible thumping morons oppressed people.



Example? The Jewish seven days week with names like Thors-day or Freyas-day?


----------



## PK1 (Jul 19, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> _“There are exceptions (10%?), e.g., homosexuals.”_
> 
> 10%? Nonsense.
> 
> Biology and psychology are from my point of view not social sciences. They are for me natural sciences.


According to Pew Research:
“_About 10 million people, or *4.1%* of the U.S. adult population, identified as LGBT in 2016, according to the latest estimates from Gallup. This represents a modest but significant increase from 8.3 million people (3.5% of adults) who said they were LGBT in 2012.“_

Obviously, many LGBT people don’t “come out”, so the real figure may be double or triple the 4% figure.

I would classify the sciences into 3 main categories:

PHYSICAL: Physics & Chemistry;
BIOLOGICAL: When cells & DNA replicate;
SOCIAL: When organisms adapt to each other as well as their physical/biological ecology, with “conscious processes” involved.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Maybe they should require these gender confused assholes to have their preferred gender and associated pronouns tattooed across their forehead to avoid conflict.
> 
> 
> .



Maybe so, because I can assure you that I, for one, do not give enough of a crap about strangers to bother trying to find out their personal little quirks and requirements, let alone to cater to them.  I dare anyone to get their panties in a ruffle and come at me with, "Excuse me, _I _answer only to 'zhe'."  The response is going to be, "Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't care."


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



I'm guessing with the first couple of lawsuits over this, the Board of Trustees might decide it wasn't such a bright plan, after all.

For that matter, they might not be all that impressed right now with the negative publicity.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.
> ...



You are familiar with things like DNA, chromosomes, all that genetic stuff, right?  You've heard of them?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Yeah, the gender stuff is getting stupid. The right denies science too, though. Anybody feel like having a conversation about evolution? Any Republicans here think the Earth is 6,000 years old? Noah's Arc?



Yeah, demanding more proof before accepting theories about things no one was around to witness is JUST like denying cold, hard, definitive DNA evidence that's staring you in the face.  

It surprises me not at all that leftists only cling to "Science!" when it's something that's open to speculation.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 19, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Yes, yes I have.  And none of those things make a person's gender, as gender is a literary term and not a scientist term. There is no scientific fact of a "gender".  In science there is sex, not gender.    Somewhere along the line the word "sex" offended some prudes sensibilities and people started to use the word gender in a manner it was not intended to be used.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they should require these gender confused assholes to have their preferred gender and associated pronouns tattooed across their forehead to avoid conflict.
> ...



They could get signs to pin to the fronts of their shirts.  Just pick the sign that reflects the "reality" you feelz today.

Or hey, hang dry-erase boards around their necks.  That way, they're prepared if they suddenly feelz something else after lunch.  Or, y'know, if the line in one bathroom is too long and they suddenly feelz they are whichever gender will let them pee sooner.


----------



## Confounding (Jul 19, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the gender stuff is getting stupid. The right denies science too, though. Anybody feel like having a conversation about evolution? Any Republicans here think the Earth is 6,000 years old? Noah's Arc?
> ...



I love that you're willing to call evolution a theory. I know that's only because you don't really understand the difference between a theory and a hypothesis, but it's all good.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.
> ...



Hey!  Panties?!  You don't know that I feelz female today!  How dare you try to impose your patriarchal categories on me!  Micro-agression!!!!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Or just give them more homework, so they don't have time to sit around pouting and making up bullshit like this.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Confounding said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Apparently, the college is wrong, then.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Gandhi said, "No one can hurt me without my permission."  Maybe these snowflakes should look to why they're giving other people that kind of power.


----------



## PK1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> It surprises me not at all that leftists only cling to "Science!" when it's something that's open to speculation.


Science, philosophy (logic), epistemology, and practicality, aka common sense.
No need to fantasize, unless you want to entertain yourself.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



How very hypocritical of you.  You think WE should "deal with it", so that THEY don't have to "deal with it".

Maybe YOU should put on YOUR big-girl panties.


----------



## EGR one (Jul 19, 2018)

jillian said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



People can call themselves anything they like, the problem is forcing other people (their business) to call them that, even if it is nonsense.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



I consider it hate speech to tell me I have to say things that are scientifically and/or grammatically incorrect.

I'm trying to follow the "logic" of you applauding people who demand firing/expulsion for others on the basis of "You used the wrong pronoun for me!" by calling OTHER people "whiney [sic] little pussies", but the irony keeps catching me.

Perhaps you should look for the whiny little pussies a little closer to home . . . like your own mirror.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 19, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


/---/ What gets me is why libtard women don't complain. Lines at the ladies room are too long as is, now you've got even more lined up to squat and pee.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Your claim to superiority on the basis of "Science!" falls short when you're defending the notion that gender is a matter of opinion.

The irony involved in a "transgender" champion accusing someone else of denying science escapes us not at all.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



How comforting to know that a rule which is inherently abusive will at least be "limited".


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



You're obviously under the mistaken impression that you matter.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 19, 2018)

Just call everyone "it" since "it" applies to all the far left drones away.

Just like have one bathroom that carters to everyone..


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

jillian said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



While I realize that YOUR gender probably isn't clearly obvious, "educated" still is not the correct word for believing that gender is a figment of the imagination.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Because for all their talk of "female empowerment", leftist women are oppressed chattel of their own patriarchy on a level not seen outside of a Middle Eastern harem.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



You want "scientific terms or concepts"?  All right, Chuckles.

Biologically, humans have two sexes.  Just two.  No more, no less.  Male and female.  That's it.  You are one, or you are the other.  Which one you are is determined at the moment you are conceived by the chromosomes contained in the ovum and sperm which combined to make you.  Your sex is immutable and unchangeable throughout your life.  You have absolutely no say in it, and you cannot change it.  Whether or not you like the sex you are is irrelevant.  Chromosomes don't give a shit.  Whether or not you feel drawn to the most shallow, superficial stereotypes of the opposite sex is also irrelevant.  You still are the sex that you are, and have been from the moment of conception.  You can mutilate your body as much as you like in an attempt to deny or circumvent the anatomical results of the genetic blueprint in your chromosomes, and that's irrelevant as well.  Your sex is not determined by the visual evidence of it; it is determined by your chromosomes, and those are not changed by surgery.

And one last thing:  your chromosomes also don't give a shit how many people you bully into calling you something you're not.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



The FACT is that more people feel comfortable saying "gender" than they do "sex", but playing word definition games doesn't change the FACT that your sex is what it is and is immutable, and you're arguing in favor of something that's bullshit.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 19, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> You want "scientific terms or concepts"?  All right, Chuckles.
> 
> Biologically, humans have two sexes.  Just two.  No more, no less.  Male and female.  That's it.  You are one, or you are the other.



Yep, that is a scientific fact, well except for those rare individuals suffering from one of the kinds of hermaphroditism.



> And one last thing:  your chromosomes also don't give a shit how many people you bully into calling you something you're not.



The OP is about gender, not sex.  Do try and keep up


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > ... rather than much of recorded history where the bible thumping morons oppressed people.
> ...



You DO realize that Jews actually have their own names for the days of the week in Hebrew, right?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 19, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



"more people feel comfortable saying "gender" than they do "sex""

Which is pretty damn pathetic if you stop and think about it.  What a backwards country we are sometimes.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Or it might be that every time people tried to discuss it using the term "sex", they had to put up with some juvenile goober deliberately misconstruing it to mean "intercourse".

You can sit around blathering about "Aha!  Wrong term, so there!" until the cows come home, but the fact is going to remain that - whatever term you use to refer to it - there are only two biological sexes in the human animal.  And they are immutable.  And anyone who says otherwise is dead wrong and ignorant, no matter how much they twit themselves on their "scientific correctness" for using the correct word to advance the incorrect position.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...



It IS a theory, dumbass.  It's always GOING to be a theory, unless and until someone manages to hang around long enough to witness it.

If YOU knew the difference between a theory and a hypothesis, you wouldn't keep mistakenly acting as though I'm calling it a hypothesis.  And no, it's not "all good".  THAT would be when you stop thinking that you're impressing anyone but yourself.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 19, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.
> ...



The fact that chromosonally, you are either a man or a woman.


----------



## Confounding (Jul 19, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> It IS a theory, dumbass.



No kidding, dumb ass. 

Other scientific theories include...
*
Heliocentrism *- The Earth revolves around the Sun.

*General relativity *- Gravity, black holes and the expansion of the universe.

*Special relativity *- Atomic bombs

*Statistical mechanics *- Allowed for the understanding of thermodynamics and the discovery of atoms.

*Plate tectonics *- The continents move.

It's nice of you to admit evolution is in the same category as these. It doesn't do much to help your argument, but it's nice of you. For something to be a theory it needs to meet a rather impressive evidence threshold. Science does not dispute evolution any more than it disputes the fact that the Earth revolves around the Sun.


----------



## buttercup (Jul 19, 2018)

jillian said:


> Yes how terrible that people are miseducated. Loons



FIFY


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 19, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



The university is not questioning that fact 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Confounding (Jul 19, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



No, they're just threatening to fire professors and expel students if they don't agree to call people by whatever asinine gender pronoun they have decided they are. I understand somebody might be a bit of an asshole for refusing to call somebody a girl or boy when that's not what they are, but they're not wrong, and an education professional certainly shouldn't be fired over it. People are such huge pussies now it's actually unbelievable. Maybe they should spend their life hiding in a cave if they can't handle a little bit of opposition to their insanity.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > You want "scientific terms or concepts"?  All right, Chuckles.
> ...



No, hermaphrodites are an anomaly.  They do not change the rule of "just two sexes", because they do not constitute a sex in and of themselves.  They're a biological mistake.  If a person is born without a leg, it doesn't change the basic biological rule that humans are bipeds.

And even they end up falling into one or the other category as they mature and their bodies start imposing secondary sexual characteristics on them.

As for the OP, you'd have to ask him to be sure, but I'm willing to bet that when Patriot uses the word "gender", he's not playing into your little word game; he's actually referring to biological sex.  Also, a quick skim of the linked article indicates that the people advancing this ridiculous university policy are also using "gender" interchangeably with "sex".

Do try and keep up.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Not really.  People have just decided that it's easier to convey their basic meaning by conflating "sex" and "gender" - particularly since most people consider them to be intextricably linked, anyway - than by inviting confusion between sex-biological and sex-intercourse.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > It IS a theory, dumbass.
> ...



Heliocentrism is not a theory.  It WAS, and then it was proven.

Yes, relativity IS a theory, which is why it's CALLED "The theory of relativity".  So what?

Ditto for statistical mechanics, which is part of THEORETICAL physics, and plate tectonics.  Again, what is your fucking point?

It's nice of YOU to admit that evolution is in this category, instead of insisting that it's settled and closed.  It would be even nicer if you would quit pretending that I've ever said anything different, based on what you WANT to think I believe to feed your own ego.

I never said science DID dispute evolution.  YOU seem to want to believe that science wholeheartedly embraces it as unassailable fact.  All I've ever said is that it's a theory; I'm not the least bit responsible for, or interested in, the mistaken interpretation YOU put on that statement.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



No, the dimwit snowflakes are trying to flat-out obscure and ignore that fact, and the university is pandering to them.


----------



## Confounding (Jul 19, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Heliocentrism is not a theory.



Um, yes it is.

Evolution Resources from the National Academies



> *Is Evolution a Theory or a Fact?*
> It is both. But that answer requires looking more deeply at the meanings of the words "theory" and "fact."
> 
> In everyday usage, "theory" often refers to a hunch or a speculation. When people say, "I have a theory about why that happened," they are often drawing a conclusion based on fragmentary or inconclusive evidence.
> ...



See the bold. When you admitted it's a theory you basically admitted that it's a fact based on everything science understands, and that scientists are confident the basic components will never be overturned. You're an unscientific jackass if you don't believe in evolution.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Heliocentrism is not a theory.
> ...



Oh, WELL, if you found a website that says I define "theory" as "a hunch or speculation", then I guess it doesn't matter what I think I mean by it!  And if YOU then tell me what I "basically admitted", that ALSO trumps any understanding I might think I have about my own fucking words.

Try asking me what I mean, instead of telling me what I mean based on what YOU think I mean.  In the meantime, *piss off, loser*.

See the bold.


----------



## Confounding (Jul 19, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...





> *For example, no new evidence will demonstrate that the Earth does not orbit around the sun (heliocentric theory)*
> 
> *Like these other foundational scientific theories, the theory of evolution is supported by so many observations and confirming experiments that scientists are confident that the basic components of the theory will not be overturned by new evidence*.



You cannot be a person of science and disbelieve evolution at the same time. Your beliefs are unscientific.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...



Fortunately, you aren't talking about my beliefs.  You're talking about YOUR beliefs of my beliefs.  For you to be talking about my beliefs, let alone to be adjudging their "scientificness", you would have to at some point ask me what they are, which you have never done.  You've just made ASSumptions.  Did you miss the part where I told you that I'm neither responsible for not interested in what you "think" I believe?


----------



## Confounding (Jul 19, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



So you believe in evolution?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...



If you're so wedded to "science", why do you keep talking about it in religious terminology?


----------



## Confounding (Jul 19, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Do you or do you not believe the theory?


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 19, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > It was for millions of years, sex and gender have always been interchangeable terms until you commies decided to rewrite the dictionary.
> ...




Nah, it's just now freaks are pushing deviant behavior as natural. It's not. 


.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 19, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...




Science does not prove things,that is not the job or purpose of science.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...



Sorry, but evolution is not my religion, so "belief" plays no part in it.

I think it's clear where YOU stand on it.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...



Out of curiosity, what do you think the "job and purpose" of science is?


----------



## Confounding (Jul 19, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



I don't need faith. I have science and observable facts. Why are you being such a pussy? Just admit you don't accept a fundamental scientific theory.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 19, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...




Nope, tattoos, they need to learn about commitment. No Mulligans allowed.


.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 19, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




That's what you get with a victim mentality, regressives want everyone to be a victim of one sort or another.


.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...



You are clearly all about faith, since you think about and discuss things in terms of faith.  ACTUAL science and observable facts (and btw, evolution isn't "observable", kinda by definition) are not "believed in".  They simply are.  I do not "believe in" objects falling to the ground from mid-air, because it's not an article of faith.  They simply do so, and I simply know that they do so.

Why are YOU being such a pussy?  Just admit that this is an article of religious faith and belief to you, and far more about your desperate need to find something to feel superior about because your reality offers nothing than it is about MY thoughts on the subject, about which you have yet to inquire.

I hate to disappoint you (actually, that's untrue.  I don't much care), but I have no belief one way or another about evolution.  I have knowledge about evolution, and I have questions about evolution, because one bit of knowledge I have about evolution - which you missed in your blind religious beliefs on the subject - is that "evolution" is not a single, simple, straightforward subject (as most scientific subjects are not).  

Refusing to accept your childish insistence about "believing in evolution" is not "being a pussy".  It's called being far more educated and rational than you.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Good point.  When it comes right down to it, the inability to accept and commit to reality - or anything else - is a huge component of this whole "transgender" insanity.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



I'm starting to feel victimized by their determination to make me into a victim.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 19, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...





Cecilie1200 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



The purpose of science is to explain, and perhaps to explain and predict.  

Science cannot prove anything, proof of the currency of mathematics, not science.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



That is the most egregious, double-talking pile of nothing I've heard all week.  I'm almost impressed.


----------



## Confounding (Jul 19, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> I have no belief one way or another about evolution.





Cecilie1200 said:


> far more educated


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 19, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



The truth often seems that way to the ignorant.   

As a statistician I often have to explain to people that statistics cannot prove anything either, these things confuse the under educated. 

Here, from the words of an actual scientist...Scientific Proof Is A Myth


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 19, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Maybe they should require these gender confused assholes to have their preferred gender and associated pronouns tattooed across their forehead to avoid conflict.
> 
> 
> .


Some people were just born with alot of traits of the opposite sex, like Rosie O'Donnell.
She's like a trucker without a penis.

Then you have the guys that look better than most women. They can't help it that they like to be silky-smooth. The problem comes up when they walk into the men's room to take a wiz. Everybody's staring at them.

So I understand this issue. I just don't like government getting into it, because they always find a way to fuck it up.


----------



## Reasonable (Jul 19, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.
> 
> Calling someone by wrong pronoun might get you fired or expelled, college’s gender policy draft says


Your subject title bears no resemblance to the actual story. Another deplorable lie by another deplorable. Same ole same ole.


----------



## Reasonable (Jul 19, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Providing a link about a scientist to the T- cult is as meaningful as tits on a man.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 19, 2018)

Confounding said:


> Yeah, the gender stuff is getting stupid. The right denies science too, though. Anybody feel like having a conversation about evolution? Any Republicans here think the Earth is 6,000 years old? Noah's Arc?


Noah's arK you fucking retard. 

I'll have a conversation about evolution with you. You go first.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 19, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


----------



## P@triot (Jul 19, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> Providing a link about a scientist to the T- cult is as meaningful as tits on a man.


Tell me about it! The "Transvestite Cult" *refuses* to accept science. You're proof of that.


----------



## Confounding (Jul 19, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the gender stuff is getting stupid. The right denies science too, though. Anybody feel like having a conversation about evolution? Any Republicans here think the Earth is 6,000 years old? Noah's Arc?
> ...



Do you believe in the arK? That'd be way more fun than trying to explain something you lack the neurons to understand.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 19, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that chromosonally, you are either a man or a woman.
> ...


You're correct. Sadly, they are flat out rejecting it. We would all be better off if the University Minnesota actually did question it. At least it would show they are open to science, rather than flat out rejecting it like you did.


----------



## Confounding (Jul 19, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



That gif is creepy as fuck.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 19, 2018)

Confounding said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


But it's perfect for all of the really stupid shit Gulping Gayturd and his fellow progressives post...


----------



## P@triot (Jul 19, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


No. Really. It's *not*. You dimwit. I can call a gay man a "faggot" every time I pass him on the street and there isn't a damn thing he - or a Nazi like _you_ - could do about it.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 19, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they should require these gender confused assholes to have their preferred gender and associated pronouns tattooed across their forehead to avoid conflict.
> ...




People are free to do/be whatever they want, what they don't have the right to do is force me to accept their bullshit or participate in it.


.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 19, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Why is it every time a PAN-sexual ® (Progressive Asshole Nazi queer ®) gets caught in a lie, they immediately start talking about *President Trump*?  It is SO bizarre. Just out of the blue...but...but...but...TRUMP!

You just got caught lying. Deal with it. Admit you just lied. You have absolutely no idea if ANY "efforts" will be made to "limit abuse". None.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 19, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


It's not "fake news", Princess Snowflake. It was a press release from the University of Minnesota. You get dumber every day. It's a problem.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Now, now.  Your man-tits have a meaning.  They mean you're gonna die a lonely virgin.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the gender stuff is getting stupid. The right denies science too, though. Anybody feel like having a conversation about evolution? Any Republicans here think the Earth is 6,000 years old? Noah's Arc?
> ...



Tag!  You're it!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Tell you what, Sparkles.  If I came over there and called you names for a bit, and then kicked you in the nads (presuming I could find them), would you be able to tell which one was assault, and which one was just words?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 19, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



They are not questioning the sex of a person, just the gender.   They really are not the same thing ,but since you never got past the 4th grade you would not know that.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



What a fascinating take on the subject you've decided to "cleverly" project onto people who don't agree with you at all.

Tell me something.  Do you actually think if you parse the words small enough, you're ACTUALLY going to convince someone somewhere that you're correct, and they're just gonna go, "Oh, okay!  I guess it's all right to fire me for calling a biological male 'he', after all!"?


----------



## P@triot (Jul 19, 2018)

jillian said:


> You are required to keep your bigotry in your own home...



It’s *not* bigotry to speak the truth
It’s *not* bigotry to accept science
The U.S. Constitution makes no such requirements. My *rights* trump your fragile little butthurt snowflake ass.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 19, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> They are not questioning the sex of a person, just the gender.


That’s literally as ignorant as stating “we’re not questioning your nationality, we’re questioning your country of origin”. 

My God, you are a very special kind of stupid.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 19, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Mind you, Cecilie1200, this is the jack-ass who tries to convince everyone he is _extreme_ right-wing. Yet here he sits celebrating the fact that people are being forced to perpetuate a lie and reject science.

A true conservative doesn’t celebrate coercion. They celebrate liberty. Including the liberty to call anyone anything.

In short, he’s a troll and an asshole.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 19, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



I did no such thing, I have made no comment on the policy at all.  I do not work there or attend there so it has no impact on my at all.  

All I did  was point out the error in your OP.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



I know that, and you know that.  Hell, HE knows that.  Still gotta keep answering and blocking his bullshit, because there might be other people who don't know that . . . yet.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 19, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> All I did  was point out the error in your OP.


There was *no* “error” in my “OP”. Hence the reason you had nothing to point out. Hence the reason you’re getting killed in this thread by everyone.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 19, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > They are not questioning the sex of a person, just the gender.
> ...



No, really they are not the same.  

Gender is a literary  term, not a scientific one.  It was never meant to be applied to sex the way that it is.  

Oh, and since you continue to make a fool of yourself, if one become an American citizen, their nationality is American, regardless of where their country of origin was.   You are so stupid you fucked up your own comeback.

How embarrassing for you.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 19, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > All I did  was point out the error in your OP.
> ...



Yes, there is a huge error, the error that gender is a scientific term.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 19, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



I have no desire to convince anyone of anything. I am merely pointing out the facts, what you do with them is totally up to you.  You are more than free to continue to revel in your ignorance, you seem to be awful proud of it.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 19, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> *if one become an American citizen*, their nationality is American, regardless of where their country of origin was.


Atrocious grammmar aside here, nitwit, “if one become” a woman by having a surgery that removes their penis and testicles, a vagina installed, and hormone therapy, their sex _becomes_ female.

But we’re not talking about “becomes”. We’re talking about what is, dumb ass. Every time I embrass you, you move the goalposts.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 19, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes, there is a huge error, the error that gender is a scientific term.


I never said gender was a scientific “*term*”, you ignorant dimwit. I said gender is a scientific *fact*.

God you continue to take stupid to unprecedented levels. You can’t even remember what was said. No wonder you live off of the government and think taxes are paid ONE time per year in April.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 19, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> I have no desire to convince anyone of anything.


Yet here you are arguing ignorant radical progressivism over and over and over.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 19, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > I have no desire to convince anyone of anything.
> ...



No, I am arguing science, I have made no comment on anything else.

Do try and keep up.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 19, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, there is a huge error, the error that gender is a scientific term.
> ...



Keep telling that lie, but no matter how many times you do, it will never be true.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 19, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> No, I am arguing science, I have made no comment on anything else.


The _only_ argument you’ve made regarding science is the argument for rejecting it.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 19, 2018)

P@triot said:


> I never said gender was a scientific “*term*”, you ignorant dimwit. I said gender is a scientific *fact*.



It is neither, it is a literary term, nothing more.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 19, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > No, I am arguing science, I have made no comment on anything else.
> ...



I have not rejected science, I have rejected your confusion on what constitutes science.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 19, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > I never said gender was a scientific “*term*”, you ignorant dimwit. I said gender is a scientific *fact*.
> ...


Your rejection of science does not alter science. You can’t even believe the nonsense you spew. You’re just a sad and lonely troll.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 19, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


My point exactly....


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



I just heard, "I know I'm talking bullshit, but it makes me feel superior, so I don't care."


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 20, 2018)

Seawytch said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...


except many leftists feel otherwise.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 20, 2018)

PK1 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > _“There are exceptions (10%?), e.g., homosexuals.”_
> ...


_
LGBT = homosexual men and women, homosexual heterosexuals and people who have in psychology another gender than in biology.





			2016, according to the latest estimates from Gallup. This represents a modest but significant increase from 8.3 million people (3.5% of adults) who said they were LGBT in 2012.“
		
Click to expand...

_


> Obviously, many LGBT people don’t “come out”, so the real figure may be double or triple the 4% figure.



Same with aliens. I doubt by the way that this 4% are real. When I grew up we spoke really about everything. And I knew in those days an unbelievable amount of people. It existed lots of problems everywhere in all families and the whole society. Lots of psychological problems too. But gender was not a big problem (homosexuality, bisexuality). A transvestite had some problems because the people did not accept his outfit. I remember I spoke a whole afternoon with him/her about - but this was not the only time I met him/her.



> I would classify the sciences into 3 main categories:
> 
> PHYSICAL: Physics & Chemistry;
> BIOLOGICAL: When cells & DNA replicate;
> SOCIAL: When organisms adapt to each other as well as their physical/biological ecology, with “conscious processes” involved.



Hierarchy of science:

[logos ->] physics -> chemistry -> biology -> psychology = > spirituality, culture (civilization) and society => [logic, mathematics] =>> science of physics -> science of …


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 20, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



I do not need to feel superior, I am superior


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 20, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



I cannot help your ignorance.  I try and educate you and you reject knowledge and instead cling to your hatred and bigotry.


----------



## Vastator (Jul 20, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.
> ...


If a person is offended by who they are; that's their own problem. The change needs to begin with them.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 20, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 as far as I heard.

And what is your answer to my question?


----------



## Seawytch (Jul 20, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



No they don't. Most "leftists" don't believe there are more than two genders. They simply believe that gender is changeable...And it is.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 20, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Lol, no.  The problem lies with you being offended with who they are.


----------



## Vastator (Jul 20, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Yeah... Okay bud... The fact is most peoe; myself included, don't give a shit who they are. And as such only notice them when the demand that others aquiece to their derangement. Which most afent willing to do. A male is a male, and a woman is a woman. No one gives a shit how you feel.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 20, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



And most people don't believe that gender is some vague, mystical something utterly divorced from biological reality that is determined by momentary whim and completely overriding all other considerations.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 20, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Congratulations.  You have one whole person who thinks so.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 20, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



No, the problem lies with us trying to go on with our lives without giving a rat's ass what they do or play at, them getting up in our faces, and then crying like bitches when we get offended by having them up in our faces.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 20, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



That IS the answer.  In the English language, we named the weeks after Norse gods, so when one speaks English, one uses those names.  Doesn't mean that's what THEY call them.


----------



## PK1 (Jul 20, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


I can go with your hierarchy of science EXCEPT cut the “spirituality” and place math and logic (philosophy) PRIOR to science, as in Philosophy of Physics, etc.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 20, 2018)

PK1 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



It's nonsense what you say here. Take a look at Göbekli Tepe. First was spirituality then came suddenly culture and civilization. After the temples learned people to be farmers to found cities and to make philosophy, mathematics and science. But the logos started not with philosophy, mathematics and science.


----------



## Flash (Jul 20, 2018)

Liberals always suck at economics, history, the Constitution, ethics, climate science and biology.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 20, 2018)

Flash said:


> Liberals always suck at economics, history, the Constitution, ethics, climate science and biology.



All that shit interferes with following the "feelz".


----------



## P@triot (Jul 20, 2018)

Seawytch said:


> No they don't. Most "leftists" don't believe there are more than two genders. They simply believe that gender is changeable...And it is.


The Queen of "Full of Shit" strikes again. If most on the left didn't believe there were more than 2 genders, there is *no* *way* *in* *hell* that Facebook would list 58 gender options.

Here's a List of 58 Gender Options for Facebook Users

P.S. Gender is about as "changeable" as height and eye color. Only in the world of the mentally disturbed can person randomly decide to alternate between male and female depending on the mood they woke up in.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 21, 2018)

Seawytch said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


No, reality cannot be changed by opinion.


----------



## Seawytch (Jul 21, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Yes, it is a reality that gender can be changed.

Transgender rights in the United States - Wikipedia

_A majority of states permit the name and sex to be changed on a birth certificate, either through amending the existing birth certificate or by issuing a new one. Many states, however, require medical proof of sex reassignment surgery in order to warrant agender marker change._


----------



## P@triot (Jul 21, 2018)

Seawytch said:


> Yes, it is a reality that gender can be changed.
> 
> Transgender rights in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> _A majority of states permit the name and sex to be changed on a birth certificate, either through amending the existing birth certificate or by issuing a new one. Many states, however, require medical proof of sex reassignment surgery in order to warrant agender marker change._


Just because an idiotic left-wing lunatic agenda allows it legally doesn’t change the fact that physiologically it *cannot* be done.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 21, 2018)

@everyone here

Okay. I agree. US-Americans are descendants of monkeys. Monkeys also shit in their hands and throw this shit against each other. And to every monkey, who knows more than 200 words let me say: "Sorry for my racism now" - but the conversational tone of the people in the English speaking world is insufferable. Why do you discuss about universities when your parents did not educate you and you did not even visit elementary schools such as a kindergarten?


----------



## P@triot (Jul 21, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> *Why do you discuss about universities* when your paqrants diod notz educate you and you did not even visit elementary schools such as a kindergarten?


Nice grammar. Great work.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 21, 2018)

P@triot said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > *Why do you discuss about universities* when your paqrants diod notz educate you and you did not even visit elementary schools such as a kindergarten?
> ...



And now the same sentence in German or another language of the Red Indians please.


----------



## PK1 (Jul 23, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


First of all, in philosophy & science, you need a rational conceptual definition of that you think is real. Then in science, you need to expand on that conceptual definition to focus on a tightly related operational definition.

How do you define “spirituality”?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 23, 2018)

Seawytch said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



And if it's on Wikipedia, you KNOW it's settled science, right up there with the Laws of Thermodynamics.


----------



## Seawytch (Jul 23, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



If you had bothered to read, you'd KNOW that the link wasn't about science, but the law...


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 24, 2018)

PK1 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



In natural science mathematics is for example the spirituality of physics. And in case of history in Göbekli Tepe hunters and gatherers created the civilized world. The way to do so was to  build temples. The reason to do so was their spirituality.


_It takes a long time to become young_
Pablo Picasso


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 24, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.
> ...


I'm not going to memorize what every individual who crosses my path wants to be called. Lucky I call you "hey you".


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 24, 2018)

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



I never bother to read Wikipedia links in here, because only a complete dumbass thinks Wikipedia an unimpeachable source, especially on politicized social issues.

So honestly, I don't give a fuck what kind of point you were trying to make, science or law or comedy relief.  You cited Wikipedia, which makes it bullshit.


----------



## PK1 (Jul 24, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Do you understand what a *definition* is?
Can you not define “spirituality” in one or two sentences, maybe three if it’s that hard?


----------



## PK1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Don’t you realize that Wikipedia simply summarizes OTHER sources?
Too fucking stupid to realize that?
*Why don’t you try having an open mind and check out the References section of every Wikipedia article that has MANY citations.*
Geez!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 24, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



True.  These people have been wrongly conditioned to believe that their "feewings" are of paramount importance to the entire world, and that everyone around them is obligated and eager to cater to those "feewings" and make them feel warm and cozy.

Reality is that I don't give a shit.  To the extent that natural Brownian motion bumps me up against you in the course of daily life, I'm going to deal with you as expeditiously as possible, in terms of how it affects MY life, and you can suck it up or have a tantrum as you choose.  But your tantrum's going to take place in my absence, because I'm already gonna be moving on, having forgotten all about you.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 24, 2018)

PK1 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



What I realize is that Wikipedia is written, edited, and sourced - to the extent that it's sourced - by random people on the Internet.

Why don't YOU try to stop having a mind so open that your brains have fallen out?  And while you're at it, try citing sources that don't require ME to research like I'm preparing my fucking dissertation?  Do your own damned homework, and then come present to the class.  Otherwise, it's an automatic "F" - for "fuck you".


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 24, 2018)

PK1 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



Yes, that's why I never define what's real. Counter question: Do you know why you are senseless aggressive?



> Can you not define “spirituality” in one or two sentences, maybe three if it’s that hard?



You never read in your life any better and shorter explanation about what spirituality is. I gave you a bridge from the very first steps of civilization to the current situation of the queen of natural science. Perhaps it's good for you to try to learn to dance over such bridges.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 24, 2018)

Seawytch said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Until they can alter chromosomes, no, it's just fantasy.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 24, 2018)

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


the 'law' doesn't change facts.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 24, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > If you had bothered to read, you'd KNOW that the link wasn't about science, but the law...
> ...


But...sadly....that’s *exactly* what the left is aiming for. They want law to alter reality for them (since conservatives rely so heavily on facts/science/data/etc.).


----------



## P@triot (Jul 24, 2018)

Seawytch said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > No, *reality* cannot be changed by opinion.
> ...


Man Seawytch, you’ve said some stupid stuff before but this might be a new low for you. Legally altering one’s birth certificate does *not* alter reality. If Joey is born a male and 30 years later the state prints out a new birth certificate with a new name and marks it “female”, it does *not* change the fact that Joey is _still_ a male.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 25, 2018)

PK1 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


wikki is a liberal editable source.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 25, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


they want to force us to refer to them as they choose.

basically openly and proudly, shitting on the First


----------



## PK1 (Jul 25, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


I may be a bit demanding when debating issues & concepts, but aggressive usually reflects my responses to others who are agressive & esp abusive.

Apparently, you can’t define “spirituality” in a few sentences ... in context of PHILOSOPHY or SCIENCE.
If i were to meet you and ask you what you mean when you use that word, what would you say?


----------



## PK1 (Jul 25, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


By “liberal” you mean an academic source that provides citations and is OPEN for dispute & contrary thoughts w/ citations? You bet!


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 25, 2018)

PK1 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



I remember in such a context always a Russian General of the Soviets who said once to members of the politbureau: _"Sure you are able to define a brush is a hedgehog. Nevertheless it will get no babies."  _

With other words: If I would be you, then I would not try to manipulate others with such stupid methods. Instead I say: _"You don't have a big idea about epistemology".

_
*Michel, warum weinest du?
*
_"Michel, warum weinest du, weinest du so sehr?"
"Weil es mir nicht mag behagen, daß ich soll den Maulkorb tragen;
Darum weine ich, weine ich so sehr."

"Michel, warum weinest du, weinest du so sehr?"
"Weil sie mir mein Recht stibitzen und sie mir mein Blut verspritzen.
Darum weine ich, weine ich so sehr."

"Michel, warum weinest du, weinest du so sehr?"
"Weil sie mir mein Geld verprassen und nicht sagen, wo sie's lassen.
Darum weine ich, weine ich so sehr."

"Michel, warum weinest du, weinest du so sehr?"
"Weil ich für die ungeheuren Heere steuern muß und steuern.
Darum weine ich, weine ich so sehr."

"Darum Michel, weine nun, weine nun nicht mehr!
Wenn du einsiehst deine Schwächen, können sie dich nicht zerbrechen.
Darum weine nun, weine nun nicht mehr!"_


----------



## PK1 (Jul 25, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


You speak like a guru who tries to be persuasive with his mystical persona and irrelevant quotes.
That does not work in academic settings with philosophy & science.
Epistemology is a domain in academic philosophy. It seems to me that you never took such a course of study.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jul 25, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Left-wing ideology always ends in the collapse of civilization. Here we have a large university demanding that their students reject the *scientific* *fact* of a person's actual gender and instead perpetuate the lie of an alternate gender/reality.
> 
> Calling someone by wrong pronoun might get you fired or expelled, college’s gender policy draft says


Exactly what percent of the left is going to get behind this policy    .0000000000001% if actually any body!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That policy is about as bright as the people who voted for  Trump!


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 25, 2018)

PK1 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



no comment


----------



## P@triot (Jul 26, 2018)

PK1 said:


> You speak like a guru who tries to be persuasive with his mystical persona and irrelevant quotes.
> 
> That does not work in academic settings with philosophy & science.


Sadly, that’s *exactly* what “works” in academia today thanks to the left completely collapsing that sector. A bunch of imbeciles rejecting science, reason, facts, and reality to bloviate over “Queer Feminist _theory_”.


----------



## PK1 (Jul 27, 2018)

P@triot said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > You speak like a guru who tries to be persuasive with his mystical persona and irrelevant quotes.
> ...


Wow, what a meaningless GENERALIZATION about the educated “left” and academia.
Obviously, you are not educated with those stupid claims that you don’t specify any details for. That’s not how it works with science/reason/facts that is the domain of the educated.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 27, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Hate speech is not a limit it is protected speech


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 27, 2018)

jillian said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Tell that to the anti-white racists who run your party.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 27, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



It is true that both left and right wingers have people denying science but the left is far worse hence the irony actually comes from you guys.

No one is harmed by some right wingers preaching creationism or intelligent design. Their biggest victory was to place a sticker in some text books which no one read. Many right wingers may be climate change deniers but I have yet to see a scientist lose his or her job due to such people.

On the other hand some left wingers vehemently oppose GMOs which have the potential to end world hunger. Never mind feeding people many left wingers are willing to let people die of famine. Left wingers were responsible for ending the use of DDTs which led to the spread of malaria which killed hundreds of thousands if not millions.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 27, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Obviously not in this university.

The proposed law is an abuse and an effort to impose thought control.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 27, 2018)

PK1 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...


Philosophy and science at their core are very anti-left, but the vast majority of philosophers and scientists are leftists and divert the attention of those fields to what most fulfills their agenda and validates their beliefs.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 27, 2018)

PK1 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



"Don't specify any details for."  Ummm,  have you actually READ the thread you're posting in?


----------



## PK1 (Jul 27, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Your gibberish sounds like a stupid conspiracy “theory”.
The leading academic philosophers & scientists (WORLD WIDE professions) would be laughed at if they published according to any political agenda, but you are too ignorant to know that! Did you graduate from high school? Geez!


----------



## PK1 (Jul 27, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Yes i have. Which RELEVANT details are you referring to?


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 27, 2018)

PK1 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...


You are a naive rube.

Dr.Watson was literally thrown out of the scientific community for publishing something that isn't considered politically correct. One of the men who discovered the fucking human dna structure was called a racist and had to sell his nobel prize to feed himself.


----------



## PK1 (Jul 27, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Citation to your fav source on that issue, plz.
Then, i will respond specifically. Gotta rush out now ...


----------



## TheDude (Jul 27, 2018)

My peers were all college educated.  Only one could write well, the others were an embarrassment, they couldn't think their way out of a paper bag and let everyone operate their brains for them.  None were efficient and all were entitled.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 27, 2018)

PK1 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...


Nobel winner in 'racist' claim row - CNN.com


----------



## jillian (Jul 27, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Who is anti white? Not being a white supremacist uneducated imbecile is not “anti white”,  little ijit


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 27, 2018)

PK1 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



I'm going to assume at this point that your emphasizing of "relevant" translates to "If I don't agree with it, that makes it irrelevant"?


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 27, 2018)

jillian said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Who is a white supremacist? Being pro-white is not being a white supremacist, you uneducated imbecile.


----------



## TheDude (Jul 27, 2018)

To Jillian you're only OK if you celebrate gay non-white.  Anything else is NAZI


----------



## P@triot (Jul 27, 2018)

PK1 said:


> Wow, what a meaningless GENERALIZATION about the educated “left” and academia.


Not it’s not, Princess Snowflake. The entire premise of this thread - and the article that started it - prove as much.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 28, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Dr. Watson resigned in October 2007 after he made a totally wrong racial statement, which he did not like to correct. It was not the only stupid nonsense he said. He was born in 1928 so he was 78 or 79 years when he resigned. Before he had earned for decades a lot of money every year. In 2014 he sold by auction his medal, which he got together with a lot of money from the Nobel committee in 1962. It was auctioned from Christies in NY for 4.8 million Dollar.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 28, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...


It is no different than saying that black babies have more advanced motor skills than white babies. 

There is nothing to “correct”.


----------



## SmokeALib (Jul 28, 2018)

jillian said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


So you are telling us that you are an uneducated imbecile? We already knew that.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 28, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Then let me translate what this idiot said in a scientific language in the age of nearly 80 years. He said practically: _"Blacks suffer on reason of biology a lack of intelligence. That's why no one has to take care about the natives of Africa. They ever will be only uncivilized Barbarians."_



> There is nothing to “correct”.



What he said was totally stupid. We know the color of the skin has no influence in the intelligence of human beings for example because of the babies of black US-soldiers with German women after world war 2. All difference in the average of the intelligence of this children compared with other German children were always exclusively only existing on reason of social enculturation and social lifestyle and not on reason of biology.

You brainwashing propaganda which tries to see in Dr. Watson a poor man, who had nearly to die on hunger, because others had prejudices against his good ideas is more than only a little stupid and let's doubt in the intelligence of the people, who use such "arguments".


----------



## PK1 (Jul 28, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Thx for your citation.
Did you not notice that J. Watson did NOT publish any scientific articles supporting his racist conclusion that blacks are less “intelligent” than whites due to genetics, or his view related to geographic variances in evolution?
In other words, it was NOT his scientific work that got him expelled from his academic administrative community for not being PC, it was a newspaper interview.

BTW, his co-Nobel winner, Francis Crick, also has expressed controversial race-related views on eugenics.

You need to understand & differentiate between scientific research & related publications *VS* personal views.
Academic science is based on evidence/data, not politics or religion.
To understand scientific methodology, you need some sort of education related to it.
You don’t seem to have it.


----------



## PK1 (Jul 28, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


By relevant, i mean sticking to this thread’s titile & OP.
So, what details were YOU referring to?


----------



## PK1 (Jul 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, what a meaningless GENERALIZATION about the educated “left” and academia.
> ...


“Prove”? You obviously don’t understand that word.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 28, 2018)

PK1 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...


I understand the difference moron, he specifically says that “all the STUDIES prove this” in the interview.

As I said before, there are plenty of scientific studies and findings that are “racist” to white people, and yet none of those scientists were fired for them.

Science has become complete bullshit in terms of human psychology and physiology because of political correctness.


----------



## PK1 (Jul 28, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Can you at least quote the text correctly?
The text was “..._all the testing says not really_.”
 He was referring to IQ test differences that have shown gaps between races. *Those data are interpreted differently by various scientists*, including those that specialize in the field of differential psychology, like Arthur Jensen (was UC Berkeley professor). Some imply a genetic explanation, others environmental, or both.

There is science, and then politics, and sometimes they merge administratively.
It appears you don’t understand that.


----------

